# Second time back at sex painful for him???



## micmet0 (Aug 8, 2011)

You have all given me so much wonderful advice that I first off need to thank you so much. My husband and I are very slowly starting to reconnect. He openly admitted he is afraid to open up his heart to me again that he might get hurt again from him being not at the top of my priority list. 

Yesterday, during performing oral sex on him, everything was going fine and all of a sudden he stopped me. He said that it began to actually hurt because he couldn't finish?? I'm very confused?? Has anyone ever experienced this or have knowledge what would cause this issue??

Thank you so much!!


----------



## micmet0 (Aug 8, 2011)

i guess nobody can take a shot at this one???


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you ask him why it hurt?

Did you finish vaginally or by hand?


----------



## micmet0 (Aug 8, 2011)

he didn't know??? just that it was the build up and wouldn't finish. by mouth.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hm. I have no idea. Doesn't sound 'normal'. If it was built up then the natural response would be to orgasm...but pain? I don't know.

Maybe it's a medical problem...maybe it's a psychological problem.


----------



## WorldsApart (May 5, 2011)

Did he say exactly where the pain was coming from? It's possible that his skin got too sensitive from the attention, and it causes an overload of sensation that turns into pain.


----------



## nada (Aug 20, 2011)

WorldsApart said:


> Did he say exactly where the pain was coming from? It's possible that his skin got too sensitive from the attention, and it causes an overload of sensation that turns into pain.


Sounds like he got hypersensitive. This happends from time to time and is easy to fix. One way is to slow down and wait a bit (may loose erection) the other is to use much more lubrication and less pressure + changing the technique slightly. My GF uses this trick if it happends to me, and I dont mind


----------

